# Quantenmechanik, Doppelspaltversuch mit Hausmitteln?



## Scorp (6. Januar 2010)

Die Relativitästheorie und die Quantenmechanik interessieren mich schon sehr lange, und die letzten Wochen konnte ich in den Ferien etwas tiefer in die Materie einsteigen. 

Das eine führt zum andern, und über kurz oder lang, gelangt man an den Doppelspaltversuch und die damit einhergehenden Inteferenzen.

In Filmen, Büchern und Co wird das alles immer schön mit Diagrammen, Animationen und Schematas dargestellt, doch ich mag auch die Praxis und möchte das ganze selbst durchführen. 

Doch leider erbrachte Google nicht die gewünschten Ergebnise bzw. trotz bruchstückhafter Anleitungen konnte ich den Versuch nicht durchführen.



Leider besitze ich keine Veruchsvorrichtungen, wie Halterungen und Schirme oder gar Doppelblenden, mit Ausnahme eines Laser, 532nm Wellenlänge (Grünes Licht) mit 5mw Stärke.



*Hat jemand schonmal den Doppelspaltversuch selbst durchführen können?* 
Vielleicht an der Schule oder der Universität? *Kann man den Versuch überhaupt für das menschl. Auge gut sichtbar durchführen?* (In den Büchern wird ja von sehr kleinen und feinen Vorrichtungen gesprochen)
Wenn nicht,* hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich diesen Versuch nachstellen könnte?*





Außerdem habe ich noch eine Frage die den Wellen-Teilchen-Dualismus betrifft:
*Wie kann ich mir eine Welle vorstellen?* Denn es ist ja nicht das Teilchen, welches schwingt, denn Experimente können immer nur entweder den Wellen-Charakter oder den Teilchencharakter beweisen.
Stellt die Welle (bzw. Wellenlänge) eine Aufenthaltswarscheinlichkeit dar? 
Doch wie kommen dann z.B Farben zustande? Irgendeine Wirkung muss die Welle doch z.B auf das Auge habe, sodass mit zwischen Grün und Rot unterscheiden können?

Freue mich über fundierte Antworten!

Mfg
Scorp


----------



## bishop (7. Januar 2010)

Hallo Scorp,

Der Doppelspaltversuch lässt sich tatsächlich relativ einfach mit Hausmitteln nachstellen.

Aus rein optischer Sicht benötigst du einfach einen *Laser*(pointer), der Versuch klappt nur mit kohärenten Lichtquellen, Glühbirnen und ähnliches wird nicht gehen, aber das scheint ja nicht das Problem bei dir zu sein. Blenden lassen sich bestimmt bei einer Schule ausleihen, die haben da mehrere mit verschiedenen Blendenweiten, genauso an der Uni. Sie lassen sich auch ganz gut selbst herstellen, vorausgesetzt du hast das nötige Werkzeug dazu. Zumindest solltest du an einer Schule/Uni tipps herbekommen können wo man das Ganze bestellen kann.

Eine andere Idee ist, statt mit Doppeltspalten mit Doppelblenden zu arbeiten^^ Irgendein Gesetz aus der Optik sagt nämlich, dass das Interferenzmuster eines Spalts identisch mit dem einer blende ist. Das bedeutet, dass du statt eines Doppelspalts auch einfach zwei Haare oder sehr dünne Drähte oder ähnliches nehmen kannst, sie auf einem Rahmen befestigen kannst und dann beleuchtest. Hier ist dann die Schwierigkeit eben die sehr dünne Drahtdicke zu erreichen, denn je kleiner die Spaltdicke umso weiter entfernt sieht man die Maxima.

Versuche doch mal folgendes: Nimm einen Rahmen, z.B von einem Dia, und klebe da zwei *schwarze* Haare nebeneinander und versuche das dann zu beleuchten. Offensichtlich müssen die Haare sehr nah beieinander sein, da der Brennfleck deines Lasers bestimmt nicht so groß ist, und du solltest in einem abgedunkelten Raum arbeiten und den Beobachtungsschirm etwa 2 Meter hinter der Blende aufstellen. Bin mal gespannt wie gut man was sieht^^ In der Schule haben wir den Versuch vorgeführt bekommen, bzw im Versuchspraktikum an der Uni habe ich das auch selbst gemacht, man sieht die Interferenzmuster eigentlich sehr schön.

Zum Dualismus:

Ersteinmal ist es wohl einleuchtender sich Licht als Welle vorzustellen. Das ergibt sich einerseits aus der Optik wo man sehr schön die Interferenzen beobachten kann, die typisch für Wellen sind (auch Wasserwellen z.B) Andererseits ergeben sich aus den Maxwellgleichungen für das Elektromagnetische Feld eines schwingenden Dipols Wellenfunktionen, wie man sie aus einem Pendel oder anderen Oszillatoren kennt. Licht war also lange sehr einleuchtend eine Welle, bzw eine Schwingung des Elektromagnetischen Feldes. Die Farbe, die wir sehen ist dann einfach die Frequenz dieser Schwingung, die in der Retina gemessen wird (wie auch immer), und in sensorische Eindrücke übersetzt wird.
Das ging solange gut, bis Planck erkannte, dass die Energie der Schwingung quantisiert ist, also immer in Portionen übertragen wird, und bis Einstein erkannte, dass diese Energiequanten einen Impuls besitzen und z.B in der Lage sind aus Metallen Elektronen herauszuschlagen. Das brachte die damals neu aufkommenden Quantenphysiker dazu Licht auch als einen Teilchenstrom von quantisierten Energieportionen aufzufassen und erklärte auch gleichzeitig, warum die Wellenfunktion aus den Maxwellgleichungen komplex ist.

Es ist nämlich so, dass man in der Elektrodynamik sehr häufig komplexe Funktionen als Lösungen bekommt, das hat einen nie gestört, weil man einfach immer den imaginären Teil weggelassen hat wenn es darum ging etwas Reales zu messen. Die Quantenmechanik sagt uns jedoch, dass Wellenfunktionen immer komplex sind und somit in ihrer Gesamtheit prinzipiell unbeobachtbar. Was man messen kann ist das Betragsquadrat der Funktion und die ist immer reell. Um deine ursprüngliche Frage zu beantworten, die elektromagnetische Schwingung, die du messen kannst ist der Realteil der Aufenthaltswahscheinlichkeit eines quantenmechanischen Photons.
In diesem Bild hängt die Farbe, die wir sehen von dem Impuls des Photons ab, also wie stark dieses auf die Retina aufschlägt.

hoffe das hilft dir weiter, für Fragen bin ich immer da.
Ansonsten kannst du z.B bei physikerboard.de oder ähnlichen Foren vorbeischauen, die Leute dort sind häufig noch mal ein Stück kompetenter als ich, da bekommst du das Ganze evtl noch besser erklärt. (Ich bin mir grad z.B nicht so sicher ob man beim Photon nur den Realteil oder das Betragsquadrat misst, aber grad zu faul um nachzuschlagen, aber das ändert nicht viel am Ganzen^^)

gruß


----------



## theLamer (7. Januar 2010)

ZUr Interferenz:

Wichtig ist ja, dass der Spaltabstand in der Größe der Wellenlänge des Lasers ist. D.h., du musst einen extrem feinen Spalt in Mikro/Nanometerbereich haben. Der ist manuell schwer hinzubekommen und vor allem schlecht zu reproduzieren. Beim Doppelspalt kann ich dir deshalb nich weiter helfen, allerdings beim Gitter. Dort tritt ja auch Interferenz auf.

Das kannst du ganz einfach zu Hause machen: Die Abstände der beschreibbaren Einheiten auf einer CD haben die richtige Größenordung. Strahl einfach mal mit dem Laser senkrecht auf die CD und halte ein Blatt Papier davor (dahin, wo der Laser reflektiert wird). Dann wirst du einige Maxima erkennen


----------



## Scorp (7. Januar 2010)

WoW!
Mit der CD hat es wunderbar geklappt, hatte ich aber schonmal versucht, allerdings mit ner CD zum Brennen (war noch unbeschrieben).

Wenn ich die Zeit finde, werde ich es noch mit dem Diahalter und den Haaren/Drähten probieren.


----------



## bishop (8. Januar 2010)

muss mich weiter oben wohl etwas korrigieren.

Es ist etwas zu weit hergeholt die klassische Wellengleichung des EM-Feldes eines Dipols mit der quantenmechanischen Wellengleichung eines Photons zu assozieren. Ich war dazu verführt, weil beide sehr ähnlich aussehen, dennoch ist es im Grunde nicht richtig.

Ich würde wohl dabei bleiben, dass das Komische an Photonen ist, dass diese zwei völlig unterschiedlichen Sichtweisen gehorchen, die nichts miteinander zu tun haben. Ein Paar Dinge kann man übertragen, aber eben nicht alle. Die messbaren Effekte bleiben dabei aber natürlich gleich


----------



## akaEmpty (10. Januar 2010)

Ein sehr faszinierendes Thema, daß mir immer wieder auf's neue verdeutlicht, in was für einer abgefahrenen Welt wir leben. Auch interessant finde ich die Verschränkung bei/von Photonenpaaren... 

Ich denke, "Raum" ist nur eine Illusion, denn grundätzlich existieren wir - betrachtet man die grundlegende Ebene des Universums - in einer 2 dimensionalen Welt, in der alles miteinander Verbunden ist. Kann mir jemand folgen? Ich spiele so'n bisschen auf Protonenresonanz an... oder noch tiefergehend auf die s.g. Superstrings... betrachtet man die Welt in dieser Ebene, sind mehr als 2 Dimensionen - für mein Verständnis - überflüssig. Ich stelle es mir quasi ab der Subatomaren Ebene alles als einen "Teppich" vor.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2010)

Wieso braucht man dann aber 11 Dimensionen um die Strings zu erklären?


----------



## bishop (10. Januar 2010)

traditionell wird niemand ernst genommen, der behauptet sich Quanteneffekte bildlich "vorstellen zu können" :>


----------



## akaEmpty (10. Januar 2010)

wieso reicht ein (2 dimensionales) Blatt Papier, um einen 3 dimensionalen Raum darzustellen?

Dimensionen sind doch nichts anderes als Ebenen und ohne der "unteren" Dimension, gäb es keine darüber. Vllt. ist die grundlegene Ebene des Universums ja auch nur 1 dimensional!? Vllt ist das Universum auch nur etwas künstlich erzeugtes?! Hätten Figuren in Computerspielen ein Bewußtsein - weit hergeholt, aber soll ja nur als Denkansatz dienen - würden sie auch denken, ihre Welt hätte 3 oder 4 (Zeit) Dimensionen... letztendlich wären es aber nur grafisch dargestellte Zahlen und Buchstaben, siehe "Matrix".

Wie kann es denn sein, daß für Photonenpaare Entfernungen keine Rolle spielen?


----------



## bishop (11. Januar 2010)

ohne dir etwas von topologie und differentialgeomentrie vorzusingen:

Es ist relativ einfach und einsichtig, dass sich eine höherdimensionale Welt für eine niederdimensionale ausgeben kann (hier ist die Projektion eine der einfachsten Operationen dafür), jedoch ist der umgekehrte Weg nur schwer gangbar.

Dein Beispiel mit dem Papier hinkt in soweit, dass Bewohner dieser "Dimension" immer noch zweidimensional wären, wenn sie auf der Oberfläche leben würden. Wir Erdenbewohner können aber eindeutig drei Raumrichtungen ausmachen, also wäre es ganz gut, wenn unsere Welt mindestens diese drei auch hätte.

Und auch Computerfiguren haben eine dreidimensionale Welt (wenn es 3d Spiele sind natürlich^^), weil die Matritzen zur Raumtransformation Rang drei haben, also genau wie in unserer Welt (zumindest klassisch gesehen)

Wie gesagt es wäre überraschender wenn das Universum weniger als mehr Raumdimensionen hätte als die von uns so liebgewonnenen 3 ^^



> Wie kann es denn sein, daß für Photonenpaare Entfernungen keine Rolle spielen?


Ohne genau zu wissen was du meinst wäre meine Antwort, weil für Photonen auch die Zeit keine Rolle spielt, aber da kommen wir wieder schlimmstenfalls in die ART und die dazugehörige Differentialgeometrie, von der ich dir wie gesagt nichts hier erzählen wollte

gruß


----------



## akaEmpty (11. Januar 2010)

hier ist ein link YouTube - Rätselhafte Quantenwelt: Quantenverschränkung - Das Phänomen der Nichtlokalität zu dem, was an photonenpaaren so außergewöhnlich ist.

2-dimensionale bewohner einer 3-dimensionalen welt würden natürlich auch nicht ohne weiteres bemerken, daß ihre welt höher dimensioniert ist... 
(was im prinzip ja auch unser "problem" ist)

aber theoretisch kann man die lebewesen genauso 3-dimensional "gestalten" bzw. darstellen... wenn man einen 3-dimensionalen raum zeichnet, kann man doch auch 3-dimensionale objekte in diesen raum zeichnen. 

es ist allerdings richtig, daß man das mit dem papier nicht vertiefen muss/sollte... dahinter verbirgt sich kein großer "nährwert".

allerdings könnte es eine parallele zu unserem universum haben, welches x dimensionen hat und sich theoretisch auch wieder in einem höher dimensionierten "raum", medium oder was auch immer befindet, so wie daß 2dimensionale Blatt, welches sich auf dem schreibstisch in einer 3-dimensionalen welt befindet.

nebenbei find ich dieses video auch sehr interessant Ist.Gott.eine.Zahl


----------



## bishop (11. Januar 2010)

> 2-dimensionale bewohner einer 3-dimensionalen welt würden natürlich auch nicht ohne weiteres bemerken, daß ihre welt höher dimensioniert ist...
> (was im prinzip ja auch unser "problem" ist)



doch, genau das geht. Das Konzept der Mannigfaltigkeit erlaubt es festzustellen wie viele Dimensionen diese hat ohne quasi von außen darauf schauen zu können. Die Bewohner einer Kugelschale können also zweifelsfrei feststellen, dass sie nicht z.B auf einer Ebene leben und wie viele Dimensionen ihre Welt hat. Das ist ja auch gerade das Problem mit dem die Stringtheorie kämpft, denn sie muss ihre Extradimensionen aufwendig verstecken um noch ernstgenommen zu werden.


----------



## akaEmpty (11. Januar 2010)

> doch, genau das geht.


wie soll man sich das denn in der praxis vorstellen? wenn ich 2-dimensional bin und in einer 3-dimensionalen welt lebe, gibt's für mich doch eigentlich keine höhe, sondern nur breite und länge... d.h. das ich im prinzip nur punkte, linien und alles dazwischen wahrnehme... auch wenn da ein 3-dimensionales objekt wäre, würde ich doch nur die "linie" erkennen, die den punkt kennzeichnet, an dem dieses 3-dimensionale objekt sich mit der 2-dimensionalen wahrnehmung der welt "schneidet" und je größer das 3-dimensionale objekt im durchmesser an dieser dieser stelle wäre, desto länger würde doch für mich lediglich die linie werden, die ich wahrnehme... 

wir sind uns doch einig darüber, daß eine "draufsicht" für "2-dimensionale" völlig unbekannt/nicht existent ist, da es für sie kein oben und unten gibt, sondern nur vorne, hinten und seitlich... also alles richtungen, die ein kompass anzeigt.

Edit: wenn ich 2 dimensional bin, kann ich meine augen ja nicht nach oben oder unten bewegen ^^ wie soll ich dann eine kugel wahrnehmen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Januar 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso braucht man dann aber 11 Dimensionen um die Strings zu erklären?



Vielleicht entspricht unser Konzept "Dimension" einfach nicht dem Aufbau des Universums 
(es fällt ja z.B. schon auf, dass die ersten 3 Dimensionen quasi identische Eigenschaften haben, wärend die vierte sich uns deutlich anders darstellt. Vielleicht geht es also eher um "QNÖJLAH" und die dritte "QNÖJLAH" hat wieder deutlich andere Eigenschaften, die wir verzweifelt mit 3, 4 oder 5 oder mehr "Dimensionen" zu erklären versuchen, denen wir ähnliche Eigenschaften wie dem ersten "QNÖJLAH" mit den drei "Dimensionen" des Raumes zuschreiben?)




akaEmpty schrieb:


> wieso reicht ein (2 dimensionales) Blatt Papier, um einen 3 dimensionalen Raum darzustellen?



Tut es nicht?
Unser Gehirn versucht zweidimensionale Bilder dreidimensional zu interpretieren und wir können das ausnutzen, um mit der zweidimensionalen Darstellungen von Objekten, die das Hirn kennt, einen räumlichen Eindruck hervorzurufen. Alternativ können wir eine zweidimensionale Skizze eines dreidimensionalen Raumes erstellen, wenn wir zusätzliche Eigenschaften festlegen, die dieser Raum haben muss (z.B. eine Zeichnung, in der die erste Achse durch Horizontalen, die zweite durch Vertikalen und die dritte Achse durch Diagonalen dargestellt werden. Das klappt nur solange, wie alle Objekte im Raum ausschließlich Quaderförmig sind und ihre Kanten entlang der drei Hauptachsen ausreichten).
Aber wir können keinen dreidimensionalen Raum mit beliebigen Eigenschaften auf einem Blatt Papier wiedergeben.




bishop schrieb:


> doch, genau das geht. Das Konzept der Mannigfaltigkeit erlaubt es festzustellen wie viele Dimensionen diese hat ohne quasi von außen darauf schauen zu können. Die Bewohner einer Kugelschale können also zweifelsfrei feststellen, dass sie nicht z.B auf einer Ebene leben und wie viele Dimensionen ihre Welt hat. Das ist ja auch gerade das Problem mit dem die Stringtheorie kämpft, denn sie muss ihre Extradimensionen aufwendig verstecken um noch ernstgenommen zu werden.



Eine Kugelschale ist nunmal dreidimensional (auch wenn sie sich zweidimensional projezieren lässt) - und ihre Bewohner damit zwangsläufig auch (ansonsten hätten sie ja nur an einem Punkt Kontakt zur Kugel und würden die Kugel auch nur als Punkt oder bestenfalls Kugelschnitte als Ring wahrnehmen, beides würde ihnen vermutlich nicht reichen, um auf die Kugelform zu schließen, es sei denn, sie reihen mehrere Schnitte aneinander)
Echt-Zweidimensional wäre eine Ebene und Bewohner, die nur diese zwei Dimensionen wahrnehmen würden, könnten imho die Anzahl weiterer Dimensionen nicht so ohne weiteres abgrenzen. Sie merken vermutlich, dass Dinge in ihrer Ebene auftauchen und wieder verschwinden und könnten das mit der Existenz einer dritten Dimension erklären. Oder mit Gott. Oder mit 20 weiteren Dimensionen und Quanten.
Aber könnten sie mit ihrem Kenntnissstand eine dieser Erklärung als richtig/falsch abschätzen?

Oder als handlicheres (weil für uns 3D-Typen vollständig überblickbar):
1D-Lebewesen. Ihre Welt besteht aus einer Linie, es gibt nur vorne und hinten, man kann sich nicht anders bewegen und auch nichts anderes wahrnehmen (z.B. kann man nicht die eine Warnhemungsachse schwenken). Auch hier kommt es vor, das Objekte, die sich entlang der anderen Dimensionen bewegen, Phänomene hervorrufen, die sich mit dem eindimensionalen Weltbild nicht erklären lassen So müssen sich Neonazis fühlen
Aber woran erkennt man aus der einen Dimension heraus, ob es noch eine weitere oder zwei weitere gibt?


----------



## bishop (12. Januar 2010)

also gut machen wir Differentialgeometrie 101:

Nehmen wir an du wachst auf auf einer komplett weissen Fläche. Sie ist unbeschränkt groß, egal wie weit du läufst findest du keine Geländemerkmale, du hast kein Gefühl für Entfernungen usw. Wie findest du heraus welche Form diese Welt hat?

Der Einfachheit halber nehmen wir an du hast einen Marker, einen Meterstab und ein Geodreieck bei dir. Offensichtlich lassen sich diese Dinge auch mit deinem Körper ersetzen (der meterstab wird zu einem Schritt, der rechte Winkel lässt sich mit den Händen konstruieren und du darfst dir selbst einen Ersatz für einen Marker überlegen :> )

Wenn diese Ebene (vielleicht benutze ich doch den Begriff Mannigfaltigkeit ab jetzt) kompakt ist (ich werde auch mathematische Begriffe benutzen, die du nachschlagen kannst bei Interesse) würde es prinzipiell genügen einfach grade aus zu laufen und einen strich hinter sich zu ziehen. Irgendwann würdest du deinem Strich wieder begegnen und weisst somit, dass du auf einer Kugel oder einem Verwandten davon lebst.

Der eigentliche Schritt ist stattdessen den sogenannten Riemannschen Krümmungstensor auszumessen. Was du im Wesentlichen machst ist systematisch die Fläche abzusuchen und an jedem Punkt einen Einheitskreis ziehen und dann das Verhältnis zwischen Radius und Umfang zu bestimmen. In einer flachen Ebene ist dieses ja *immer* 2pi, andere Mannigfaltigkeiten wird das nicht mehr so sein, und sich sogar ggfs ändern. Äquivalent dazu ist zum Beispiel an verschiedenen Stellen gleiche Dreiecke zu zeichnen und dann die Winkelsumme zu bestimmen. Wie wir wissen ist diese im Euklidischen konstant 180°, das ist wie gesagt woanders nicht mehr so.

Wenn du das also lange genug gemacht hast wirst du den Riemannschen Krümmungstensor mehr oder weniger komplett haben und anhand von diesem die Art der Mannigfaltigkeit mehr oder weniger genau bestimmen können.

Das lässt sich natürlich genauso in die dritte Dimension ausweiten, aber dazu bräuchtest du eine Leiter :>

Ich habe dir also zumindest einen Weg gezeigt wie sich unterscheiden lässt ob du auf einer Ebene oder einer Kugelschale lebst ohne von aussen darauf schauen zu können. Die Frage wie viele Dimensionen deine Welt hat ist sehr ähnlich. Jede Mannigfaltigkeit hat exakt die Dimension, die ihre lokale Karte hat. Diese ist für jede Mannigfaltigkeit konstant, es gibt keine Mannigfaltigkeit, die an verschiedenen Orten unterschiedliche Dimension aufweist.

Die lokale Karte ist genau das wie es sich anhört. Du zeichnest ein gewöhnliches euklidisches Koordinatensystem an irgendeinem Punkt. Die Definition der Mannigfaltigkeit ist, dass sie in diesem einen Punkt genau mit einem euklidischen Raum gleicher Dimension übereinstimmt. Und die Dimensionalität eines euklidischen Raums zu bestimmen ist ja sehr leicht. Markiere eine Linie mit deinem Geodreieck. Zeichne im Rechten Winkel eine weitere Linie. Zeichne im Rechten Winkel dazu eine weitere. Mache so lange weiter bis du bei einer Parallelen zu deiner ursprünglichen Linie bist. Zähle die Linien ab und du hast die Anzahl deiner Dimensionen in diesem Raum.

Zu der Sache mit der Stringtheorie: Hier sind die Dimensionen künstlich so klein gemacht, dass man sie erst wahrnimmt, wenn man quasi in sehr kleinen Abständen seine Messungen durchführt, das Prinzip ändert sich dadurch nicht.

Ich bin gerade sehr abgelenkt, da im anderen Fenster House läuft, wenn du noch weitere Fragen hast immer her damit, ich poste das jetzt weil sonst werde ich nie fertig^^

gruß


----------



## akaEmpty (12. Januar 2010)

das kommt mir sehr vereinfacht vor ... und sehr theoretisch... und vor allem sehr relativ.

das mit dem strich ist klar. beim kreis oder dreieck hört's für mich schon auf... im vergleich zu demjenigen, der dann die kreise oder dreicke zeichnet und vermisst, müßte die kugel auf der er dies tut dann aber schon sehr klein sein, oder es müßten sehr, sehr genaue messverfahren - viel genauer als ein geodreieck - verwendet werden, oder?


----------



## bishop (12. Januar 2010)

jo klar, je genauer deine Messmethode umso weniger kann die Fläche von einer euklidischen Ebene abweichen.

Interessanterweise ist das Ganze überraschend anschaulich und lässt sich sogar recht praktikabel daheim nachvollziehen. Du kannst ja mal einen Luftballon nehmen und Kreise ziehen und deren Umfang ausmessen.


----------



## akaEmpty (12. Januar 2010)

genau das mein ich... wenn ich das an einem luftbalon ausprobiere ist es "easy", aber wenn wir und unsere wahrnehmenung 2-dimensional wären, und wir auf oder in  einer kugel leben würden, welche die größe der erde hat, wär das ganze schon nicht mehr mit 'nem geodreieck getan.

selbst das mit dem strich wäre dann schon nicht mehr so einfach...


----------



## bishop (12. Januar 2010)

Naja es geht ja nicht wirklich darum wie praktikabel es ist, ich sage nur, dass es prinzipiell möglich ist genügend Zeit, und genügend präzise Messungen vorausgesetzt.

Der ursprüngliche Punkt ist ja sowieso, dass unsere Welt *mindestens* drei Raumdimensionen haben muss, weil wir *mindestens* soviele wahrnehmen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Januar 2010)

bishop schrieb:


> Ich habe dir also zumindest einen Weg gezeigt wie sich unterscheiden lässt ob du auf einer Ebene oder einer Kugelschale lebst ohne von aussen darauf schauen zu können.



Diese Verfahren zur Unterscheidung einer Kugel von einer Fläche sind mir durchaus bekannt  (aber danke der Ausführung  ), sie erfordern aber einen "Blick von außen". Zwar nicht soweit von außen, dass man die Form der Kugel (oder anderer geometrischer Körper) mit bloßem Auge erkennen kann - aber allein die Tatsache, dass ich auf einer Kugel stehe und Teile davon sehe, bedeutet, dass meine Warnehmungsfähigkeit drei Dimensionen umfasst.
Würde ich nur zwei Dimensionen wahrnehmen können, würde ich gar nichts sehen, wenn ich mich "auf" der Kugelschale befinde (alle Teile der Kugel befinden sich unter mir), einen Punkt, wenn ich mich in der Kugelschale befinde (in alle anderen Richtungen wölbt sich die Kugel aus meiner Wahrnehmungsebene heraus) oder einen Strich, wenn sich meine Wahrnehmungsebene mit der Kugel schneidet. (einen Ring, wenn ich mich in ihr befinde).
Wie man unschwer erkennen kann, wäre es in dieser Wahrnehmung unmöglich, einen Einheitskreis zu zeichnen und zu vermessen. Es wäre nicht einmal möglich, gezielt andere Teile der Kugel aufzusuchen (um weitere Kreise zu zeichnen oder die Kugel zu umrunden), da man seinen Weg nicht sehen könnte (vorrausgesetzt, man könnte sich in der dritten Dimension überhaupt bewegen kann). Letztendlich handelt es sich nur um ein Verfahren, dass es einer Person mit dreidimensionaler Wahrnehmung erlaubt, dreidimensionale Objekte zu untersuchen, deren Form in einer Dimension so schwach ausgeprägt ist, dass er dies mit bloßem Auge nicht wahrnehmen kann, ein einfaches Fernrohr würde die gleiche Funktion erfüllen (Objekte, die hinter dem Horizont verschwinden). Es ermöglicht aber nicht die Entdeckung von Dimensionen, die einem in kleinerem Maßstab nicht geläufig sind.

Analog dazu ist es mir nicht einmal theoretisch möglich, eine Koordinatensystem mit einer fünften Dimension zu erstellen bzw. ein Objekt in fünf Dimensionen zu vermessen und bereits die vierte Dimension erfordert eine Herangehensweise, die ich nicht mehr mit meinen Geometriekenntnissen kombinieren kann. (was aber an einem Mangel an Kenntnissen liegt)


Ich bitte um die nächst komplexere Erklärungsebene


----------



## bishop (12. Januar 2010)

vielleicht lässt du dich durch das folgende Setup überzeugen:

nehmen wir an du würdest einen Roboter fernsteuern, der nur eine Kamera hat, die nach unten auf die Ebene blickt. Dadurch siehst du tatsächlich nur die Seiten und hast keine Information über die dritte Dimension. Trotzdem könntest du all die Operationen, die ich beschrieben habe durchführen und letzten Endes die Krümmung des Raumes bestimmen. 

Die Existenz einer dritten Dimension würdest du zum Beispiel dadurch messen, dass du die Ausbreitung von Elektromagnetischen Wellen beobachtest. Dadurch, dass Energie in den Raum entweicht wirst du in der Ebene weniger messen als du in einem zweidimensionalen Raum erwarten würdest. Somit würdest du die Existenz einer dritten Dimension annehmen. Das ist im Übrigen auch genau das, was die Stringtheoretiker versuchen wollen zu zeigen. Man misst die Gravitationskraft zwischen Körpern, die weniger als einen Millimeter voneinander entfernt sind und hofft eine Abweichung von der bekannten Formel festzustellen. Hier würden plastisch gesagt gravitonen in die zusätzlichen Dimensionen entweichen und man misst weniger als man erwarten würde. Das Ganze zeigt sich nur auf kleinen Entfernungen, weil diese Extradimensionen wie schon gesagt sehr klein "aufgerollt" sein sollen.

gruß


----------



## akaEmpty (12. Januar 2010)

> Nehmen wir an du wachst auf auf einer komplett weissen Fläche. Sie ist unbeschränkt groß, egal wie weit du läufst findest du keine Geländemerkmale, du hast kein Gefühl für Entfernungen usw. Wie findest du heraus welche Form diese Welt hat?



"sie ist unbeschränkt groß" würde ja dann eigentlich kugeln ausschließen, oder?

grundsätzlich denke ich, wenn es so einfach wäre, die anzahl der dimensionen zu bestimmen, würde der mensch nicht so verzweifelt versuchen dies rauszufinden. und genauso schwer, wie es für uns ist, herauszufinden, wieviele dimensionen sich unserer wahrnehmung entziehen, wäre es auch für "2-dimensionale", egal wieviel dimensionen ihre "mannigfaltigkeit" hätte (sie würden nur 2 wahrnehmen).


----------



## bishop (12. Januar 2010)

hrm ja, gemeint war, dass sie beliebig groß ist, da habe ich mich etwas unklar ausgedrückt.

So verzweifelt ist die Suche ja auch gar nicht^^ Nur die Stringtheoretiker brauchen das ja, afaik kommt die Alternative der Quantenloops auch ohne Extradimensionen aus, zumindest sagt Tante Wiki, dass solche Betrachtungen da eher von untergeordneter Bedeutung sind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Januar 2010)

bishop schrieb:


> vielleicht lässt du dich durch das folgende Setup überzeugen:



Nö 



> nehmen wir an du würdest einen Roboter fernsteuern, der nur eine Kamera hat, die nach unten auf die Ebene blickt. Dadurch siehst du tatsächlich nur die Seiten und hast keine Information über die dritte Dimension.



Wiederum gilt:
Ich betrachte vielleicht ein Objekt, dass sich als zweidimensional beschreiben lässt, ich habe aber Wahrnehmung in drei Dimensionen. Die Kamera zeigt mir Punkte, die nicht in einer Ebene liegen, sondern deren Position sich auch in einer dritten Dimension unterscheidet.

Ich bleibe dabei: Eine Wahrnehmung, die vollständig auf zwei Dimensionen beschränkt ist, kann die Oberfläche einer Kugel nicht abbilden. Sie kann nur einen Schnitt dieser Kugel zeigen. Wenn Bewegungen nur entlang der beiden Wahrnehmungsdimensionen möglich sind (sowie beim Menschen mit seinen dreien), dann kann sie sogar nur einen einzigen bestimmten Schnitt zeigen - erst wenn die Kugel sich selbst entlang der dritten Dimension bewegt, würde sich ein anderes Bild ergeben. Innerhalb der ersten zwei Dimensionen ließe sich dieses aber nicht als Bewegung, sondern nur als allgemeine Änderung der Eigenschaften des Schnittes wahrnehmen.




> Die Existenz einer dritten Dimension würdest du zum Beispiel dadurch messen, dass du die Ausbreitung von Elektromagnetischen Wellen beobachtest. Dadurch, dass Energie in den Raum entweicht wirst du in der Ebene weniger messen als du in einem zweidimensionalen Raum erwarten würdest. Somit würdest du die Existenz einer dritten Dimension annehmen. Das ist im Übrigen auch genau das, was die Stringtheoretiker versuchen wollen zu zeigen.



Das Problem bei dieser (mir ebenfalls bekannten  ) Betrachtungsweise ist aber eben, dass man Fehler, die sich in einer existierenden Formel ergeben, durch die Existenz weiterer Dimensionen korrigieren möchte. Das ist eine eher schwache Argumentation, da sie mit der (willkürlichen) Annahme "die Formel muss richtig sein" beginnt und mit unabhängig davon nicht belegbaren Annahmen über das Universum endet. Kann man natürlich machen und z.B. durch die Feststellung, dass andere Formeln durch den gleichen Ansatz verbessert werden, erhärten. In der Praxis sieht es aber ja so aus, dass verschiedene Probleme auf eine unterschiedliche Zahl an Dimensionen lassen...


Das steht in scharfen Kontrast zu dem schönen Beispiel mit Kugel und Kreis, die mit eindeutigen und allgemein (in 2d) stimmenden Aussagen beginnen und dann einheitliche Veränderungen auf einer Kugel ergeben, woraus sich eindeutige Rückschlüsse auf die Zahl der Dimensionen ziehen lassen. (- würden. Wenn denn die Messungen in 2d überhaupt möglich wären  )


----------



## bishop (13. Januar 2010)

Vorsicht, die Oberfläche einer Kugel ist zweidimensional, auch wenn sie den Rand eines dreidimensionalen Objekts darstellt!

Wenn ich herausfinde, dass die Ebene auf der ich mich befinde die Form einer Kugelschale hat, so folgt daraus *nicht*, dass es eine dritte Dimension geben muss in die sich besagte Kugel ausdehnt.

Das ist ja auch genau die Crux in der Allgemeinen Relativität, sie beschreibt die Raumzeit als vierdimensionale Mannigfaltigkeit, aber sie braucht *keine* vierte Raumdimension um die Expansion des Weltalls zu beschreiben.

Die Anzahl der Raumdimensionen ist buchstäblich die Anzahl der zu einander senkrechten Richtungen in die du gehen kannst. Daher auch das Beisppiel des Roboters, der nur nach unten schauen kann, wegen mir kannst du dir auch vorstellen, dass dein Kopf so fixiert ist, dass du nicht ab/oder aufwärts sehen kannst und auch nicht springen kannst. Wenn es nur zwei Richtungen gibt in die du gehen kannst, dann hat der Raum für dich auch nur zwei Dimensionen. 

Und du hast natürlich recht, es mag verlockend erscheinen sich zusätzliche Dimensionen hinzuzudichten um bestimmte Formeln hinzubiegen aber genau das ist ja auch das Problem. Wir Menschen können in drei verschiedene Raumrichtungen gehen, das bedeutet, dass die zusätzlichen Dimensionen nur dann überhaupt eine Chance haben entdeckt zu werden, wenn besagtes Gravitationsexperiment abweichende Ergebnisse liefert.

Aber ich fürchte, dass wir mal wieder an einem Punkt angelangt sind wo ich nur noch mathematische Argumente bringen kann und du kannst dich einfach dazu entscheiden sie nicht zu glauben, da das Ganze ja höchst unüberprüfbar ist. Der Mensch hat immer eine dreidimensionale Wahrnehmung, und durch projektion kann er diese zwar künstlich reduzieren aber dass sich dadurch kein Unterschied zu einem Wesen, das in Flatland lebt ergibt kannst du mir glauben oder auch nicht.
Andererseits wäre es für einen Menschen extrem schwierig seine Wahrnehmung auf die vierte Dimension auszuweiten, mathematisch ist das machbar, aber zum Beispiel gibt es kein "Bild" davon.

Meine Aussagen sind also folgende: WIr können zweifelsfrei feststellen, dass unser Universum räumlich mindestens dreidimensional ist. Eventuelle zusätzliche Raumdimensionen sind zwar prinzipiell feststellbar, jedoch nur von sehr marginalem Interesse für uns, da wir sie nicht betreten können, im Sinne von, dass sie einfach zu klein für uns sind um reinzupassen.
Wir können weiterhin durch geeignete Messungen feststellen welche Struktur unser Unversum hat. Wir können aber nicht sagen ob unser Universum einfach nur der Rand von etwas höherdimensionalem ist, denn das ist für uns nicht feststellbar und aber auch nicht zwingend erforderlich.

Man muss wohl sagen, dass die SciFi Autoren mit Ihrer fixen Idee von "Warpräumen" und "Slipstreams" der Wissenschaft keinen Gefallen getan haben, denn jetzt denkt jeder, dass es sowas geben muss obwohl das eigentlich höchst "unerwünscht" aus irgendwelchen ästhetischen Gründen ist. Jedes mal wenn jemand irgendwelche Extradimensionen ausser den uns so liebgewonnenen drei erfinden muss dreht sich Ockham im Grabe um 

gruß und gute Nacht


----------



## akaEmpty (13. Januar 2010)

> Wenn ich herausfinde, dass die Ebene auf der ich mich befinde die Form einer Kugelschale hat, so folgt daraus *nicht*, dass es eine dritte Dimension geben muss in die sich besagte Kugel ausdehnt.


 

d.h. es gibt kugeln (3-dimensionale objekte) in 2-dimensionalen "mannigfaltigkeiten"?



> Andererseits wäre es für einen Menschen extrem schwierig seine Wahrnehmung auf die vierte Dimension auszuweiten, mathematisch ist das machbar, aber zum Beispiel gibt es kein "Bild" davon.




ich dächt, ich hätt mal so ein "bild" gesehen... 



> Eventuelle zusätzliche Raumdimensionen sind zwar prinzipiell feststellbar, jedoch nur von sehr marginalem Interesse für uns, da wir sie nicht betreten können, im Sinne von, dass sie einfach zu klein für uns sind um reinzupassen.


zumindest würde ich sagen "NOCH von sehr marginalem interesse" und außerdem "sind sie zu klein, bist du zu groß" - wir haben elektronenraster-mikroskope, um atome zu beobachten, obwohl wir zu groß sind, um in den raum zwischen ihnen zu passen, wir forschen nach nullpunkternergie, obwohl etc. ... all das hat doch im prinzip einen nutzen, wenn man ihn sich erschließt. dafür muß man aber erstmal danach forschen und wer weiß, welchen nutzen man daraus ziehen kann, wenn man zusätzliche dimensionen entdeckt... es muss ja kein mensch rein passen, aber was könnte man darin entdecken oder für einen nutzen aus der entdeckung ziehen, wenn man z.b. irgendwas entwickelt, das statt des menschen hineinpasst?


----------



## bishop (13. Januar 2010)

> d.h. es gibt kugeln (3-dimensionale objekte) in 2-dimensionalen "mannigfaltigkeiten"?



eine zweidimensionale Mannigfaltigkeit kann durchaus identisch sein mit dem zweidimensionalen Rand eines dreidimensionalen Objektes, doch dieses muss nicht unbedingt existieren.



> ich dächt, ich hätt mal so ein "bild" gesehen...


Was du gesehen hast ist die Projektion eines vierdimensionalen Objektes auf zwei bzw drei Dimensionen. Das ist natürlich nicht wie das Objekt nativ in seinen vier Dimensionen aussehen würde bzw ist es nicht was wir mit einem imaginären vierdimensionalen Bewusstsein wahrnehmen würden


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Januar 2010)

bishop schrieb:


> Vorsicht, die Oberfläche einer Kugel ist zweidimensional, auch wenn sie den Rand eines dreidimensionalen Objekts darstellt!



Es gibt eine Definition von Dimension, in der diese einen Kreis bildet 
Für mich war (ist) eine Definition so etwas wie die Achse eines Koordinantensystems: Vor allem schnurgerade. Das sie nach einer gewissen Strecke an ihren eigenen Anfang zurückkehrt (eine Umrundung) ist genausowenig vorgesehen, wie eine Interaktion mit einer anderen Dimension. (wenn ich mir die 2 "Dimensionen" der Kugel um die dritte = Höhe erweitere, könnte ich durch Bewegung ausschließlich entlang dieser dritten Dimension -sprich: bohren- an einen anderen -antipodalen- Punkt innerhalb der ersten beiden gelangen)
Meine bisherige Darstellung beruht deswegen darauf, dass eine Kugeloberfläche ein geometrisches Objekt ist, dass sich zwar (eingeschränkt...) zweidimensional projezieren lässt, aber de facto dreidimensional ist.



> Die Anzahl der Raumdimensionen ist buchstäblich die Anzahl der zu einander senkrechten Richtungen in die du gehen kannst.



Genau das gilt bei einer Kugel eben nicht mehr, da verlaufen z.B. nicht alle in Ost-West-Richtung orientierten Geraden (bzw. Kurven. Geraden gibt es auf einer Kugeloberfläche erst recht nicht) rechtwinklig zu allen Geraden mit Nord-Süd-Orientierung. Im Gegenteil: Z.B. eine von ...äh... Süd-nach-Süd über den Nordpol in Verlängerung des Nullmeridians verlaufende Gerade ist parallel zu einer bei 90° Länge in Ost-West-verlaufenden Geraden entlang des Äquators.



> Jedes mal wenn jemand irgendwelche Extradimensionen ausser den uns so liebgewonnenen drei erfinden muss dreht sich Ockham im Grabe um



Ich dachte immer, Astro- und Teilchenphysiker hätten ohnehin längst von Rasierklinge auf Mixer umgestellt 
(ich warte ja immer noch darauf, dass eine Keule gefunden wird, die nachweislich im Besitz eines Herrn "Crabtree" war. Die hätte ich dann gerne für *was immer für einen Arbeitsplatz ich dann habe*  )



_edit_
Gerade noch eingefallen: Der ganze Ärger mit Coriolis"kraft" suggeriert mir zusätzlich, dass die Betrachtung einer Kugeloberfläche in zweidimensionen weit ab von der physikalischen Wirklichkeit ist.


----------



## akaEmpty (14. Januar 2010)

ich glaube, es geht lediglich um die oberfläche der kugel, die 2 dimensional ist... es ist quasi eine 2-dimensionale, gekrümte "mannigfaltigkeit". 

wir haben aber auch die ganze zeit über einen "wichtigen" fehler begangen, glaube ich. 
bei der vorstellung von "flatland" und dessen bewohner, sind wir davon ausgegangen, daß sie sich "auf" der 2-dimensionalen fläche bzw. ebene bewegen, was aber falsch ist. sie sind eher "in" der fläche bzw. teil der fläche, welche auch keine dicke besitzt, weil dicke ein attribut der dritten dimension ist.

man kann es sich vereinfacht als blatt vorstellen, auf welches ein smiley gezeichnet ist (ein flatlander), dessen umriss mit der fläche verschmilzt. ein strich wäre z.b. auch eine unüberwindbares barriere für "flatlander".
und dieses blatt muss ja nicht zwangsläufig "flach" sein, sondern kann genauso gut gewölbt sein. dies würde nichts an den fakten von flatland und für seine bewohner ändern, außer ,wie gesagt, daß der (2-dimensionale) Raum gekrümt wäre.


----------



## bishop (14. Januar 2010)

nicht die Definition einer Dimension ändert sich, sondern die Definition des Raums. In jedem Punkt einer Mannigfaltigkeit lässt sich ein rechtwinkliges Koordinatensystem aufspannen, dieses ist aber eben nicht universell für den ganzen Raum sondern immer verschieden. Tatsächlich enthält die Funktion, die die Relation zwischen Koordinatensystemen in verschiedenenen Punkten beschreibt, alle Information über diesen Raum.

Wenn du also auf (oder wie akaEmpty korrekt meinte "in") einer Kugelschale bist, dann kannst du lokal auf jedem Punkt ein zweidimensionales Koordinatensystem aufspannen und weisst dadurch, dass du auf einer Ebene bist. Von aussen gesehen sieht es jedoch so aus, dass sich die Koordinatensysteme zueinander immer weiter drehen je weiter du dich entfernst. Und tatsächlich ist es ja gerade diese Drehung durch die man eine Kugel charakterisieren kann, nämlich einfach über den Winkel an jedem Punkt.

Der Ärger mit der Corioliskraft kommt nicht direkt von der Kugelgestalt sondern von der Tatsache, dass sich die Erde dreht und dadurch ein beschleunigtes Bezugssystem darstellt wo wir aber ein ruhendes annehmen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Januar 2010)

akaEmpty schrieb:


> wir haben aber auch die ganze zeit über einen "wichtigen" fehler begangen, glaube ich.
> bei der vorstellung von "flatland" und dessen bewohner, sind wir davon ausgegangen, daß sie sich "auf" der 2-dimensionalen fläche bzw. ebene bewegen, was aber falsch ist. sie sind eher "in" der fläche bzw. teil der fläche, welche auch keine dicke besitzt, weil dicke ein attribut der dritten dimension ist.



Also ich red schon die ganze Zeit so 
Deswegen hab ich ja zusätzlich auch noch die Strichwelt eingeführt, als Beispiel für die Frage, ob es eine oder mehrere zusätzliche Dimensionen gibt.




bishop schrieb:


> nicht die Definition einer Dimension ändert sich, sondern die Definition des Raums. In jedem Punkt einer Mannigfaltigkeit lässt sich ein rechtwinkliges Koordinatensystem aufspannen, dieses ist aber eben nicht universell für den ganzen Raum sondern immer verschieden.



Wenn sich aber keine zwei Punkte meines Raumes in das gleiche Koordinatensystem einordnen lassen - wie führe ich dann die von dir vorgeschlagenen Messungen durch? Wie bewege ich mich überhaupt, wenn ich von Raum zu Raum springe, anstatt mich in einem Raum/in einem System zu bewegen?
(und mache Koordinatensysteme überhaupt Sinn, wenn in ihnen nur die Koordinate 0/0 liegt, weil Position 1/1 bereits im nichts und außerhalb von möchtegern-Flatland liegt?)



> Wenn du also auf (oder wie akaEmpty korrekt meinte "in") einer Kugelschale bist, dann kannst du lokal auf jedem Punkt ein zweidimensionales Koordinatensystem aufspannen und weisst dadurch, dass du auf einer Ebene bist.



Einer "Ebene" mit einer Ausdehnung von einem Atomdurchmesser (perfekte Kugel aus realexistierendem Material) bzw. der Ausdehnung ->0 (perfekte Kugel)... (im Rahmen dieses Koordinatensystems)




> Der Ärger mit der Corioliskraft kommt nicht direkt von der Kugelgestalt sondern von der Tatsache, dass sich die Erde dreht und dadurch ein beschleunigtes Bezugssystem darstellt wo wir aber ein ruhendes annehmen.



Nöp, die Kugelstalt spielt dabei auch eine wichtige Rolle (auf einer sich kontinuirlich bewegenden Fläche -also real-2D- gäbe es keine Corioliskraft), vor allem wenn der echte Ärger (nämlich die wechselnde Stärke der Corioliskraft) erklärt werden soll / berücksichtigt werden muss.


----------



## bishop (14. Januar 2010)

hmpf ich dachte wirklich es würde nicht dazu kommen -.-

also gut. Hast du dich je gefragt warum es *Differential*geomentrie heisst? Bis jetzt haben wir einfache Geomentrie gemacht, jetzt wird das ernst
Was man im wesentlichen macht ist ein Vektorfeld einzuführen, dessen Richtungsableitung in jedem Punkt ein Koordinatensystem liefert. Da das Vektorfeld stetig differenzierbar sein muss folgt daraus, dass die Koordinatensysteme in zwei benachbarten Punkten sich auch nur ein bisschen unterscheiden. Das bedeutet, dass es möglich ist zwei Punkte zu vergleichen auch wenn sie in zwei unterschiedlichen Koordinatensystemen formuliert sind weil man genau weiss wie sich die Koordinatensysteme ändern.
Du fängst also an Vektorfelder und deren Ableitungen als Ort und Richtung zu missbrauchen und entsprechend kommt Integralrechnung in bis zu vier Dimensionen ins Spiel...

Und du kannst natürlich immer noch Kreise ziehen, weil du ja ein Geodreieck dabei hast, dessen Länge sich ja nicht ändert. Genaugenommen natürlich würde man eine einheitslänge parametrisieren, die in allen Bezugssystemen gleich ist.

ich fürchte ich kann wirklich nicht viel weiter gehen ohne anzufangen harte Mathe zu machen und das werde ich mangels Latex in diesem Forum einfach nicht tun^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Januar 2010)

Hilfe! 

Ne, mir geht es nicht um die mathematischen Details und darum, ob irgendwelche Formeln aufgehen - also bitte nicht mit Formeln schmeißen 
Mir ging es darum, die grundlegenden Eingenschaften des Konzeptes "Koordinatensystem"/"Dimension" zu verstehen.
Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, dann wird, um zwei benachbarte Punkte auf einer Kugel in einem System (Vektorfeld) in Bezug zu setzen, bereits mit mehr als zwei Dimensionen gearbeitet (warum man vier brauchen sollte, will ich gar nicht wissen  ). Mein Wiederspruch, dass man mehrere Punkte auf einer Kugel nicht mit einem einzelnen rein zweidimensionalen System erfassen kann, hat also bestand - ist aber in der allgemeinen Physik gar nicht von Bedeutung?


----------



## bishop (15. Januar 2010)

hmpf ich glaube da habe ich doch wieder mehr Verwirrung als Klarheit angerichtet -.-

Vierdimensional fährst du deswegen, weil du ja hauptsächlich in der ART Differentialgeometrie beschreibst, und die allgemeine Relativität ist ja vierdimensional.

Dass ich doch wieder in die dritte Dimension gegangen bin um die änderung der Koordinatensysteme zu veranschaulichen hatte nur anschauliche Gründe. 
Ich denke du hast schon mal Kugelkoordinaten gesehen, diese hängen von zwei Winkeln und dem Radius ab. Wenn du den Radius fixierst, dann hast du gerade wieder die Kugelschale, aber nur noch zwei Freiheitsgrade, nämlich die zwei Winkel. Daraus folgt direkt, dass die Kugelschale zweidimensional ist, es ist nur etwas angenehmer sie aus der dritten Dimension heraus zu betrachten, aber keinesfalls notwendig.

Ich hoffe, dass du wenigstens das aus diesem Thread mitnimmst: gekrümmte Flächen brauchen nicht zwingend eine weitere Dimension in die sie sich "hineinkrümmen" Von aussen auf eine Kugelschale draufschauen liefert zwar bessere Übersicht und anschaulichkeit, aber eigentlich keine neuen Informationen!

Und ja, du kannst zwei Punkte auf einer Kugelschale vergleichen auch wenn du nicht von aussen darauf schaust wenn du die Krümmung kennst. Denn aus der Krümmung folgen die sogenannten Christoffelsymbole, das sind anschaulich gesprochen Korrekturfaktoren um wie viel sich dein Koordinatensystem geändert hat wenn du zu einem anderen Punkt gehst.


----------



## akaEmpty (15. Januar 2010)

> Ich hoffe, dass du wenigstens das aus diesem Thread mitnimmst: gekrümmte Flächen brauchen nicht zwingend eine weitere Dimension in die sie sich "hineinkrümmen"


da hab ich aber was anderes gelesen... 

es macht nur keinen unterschied für ein 2-dimensionales system, wenn es darüber hinaus noch weitere dimensionen gibt, außer das es in diesem fall gekrümmt sein kann... 

ist die annahme nicht korrekt, daß wenn man herausfindet, daß unser universum gekrümmt ist, dies darauf schließen lässt, daß über "unseren" 3 dimensionen noch mindestens eine 4. raumdimension existiert?


----------



## bishop (15. Januar 2010)

nope, genau das ist es.

Unser Universum *ist* ja gekrümmt durch die in ihm enthaltene Energie, trotzdem ist es dreidimensional.
Du kannst natürlich wenn du magst es auch eingebettet in einem vierdimensionalen Euklidischen Raum vorstellen, aber dadurch ergibt sich für die Theorie keinerlei Unterschied. Und weniger ist offensichtlich besser, das sagt zumindest Onkel Ockham


----------



## akaEmpty (15. Januar 2010)

wenn es gekrümmt ist, sagt einem doch der gesunde menschenverstand schon, daß es einen höher dimensionierten raum geben muss, worin dies geschieht.

was mich dabei auch noch beschäftig ist, da unsere erde auch gekrümmt ist, kommt man irgendwann wieder am ausgangspunkt an, wenn man sich nur lang genug immer in die selbe richtung bewegt. 

wenn man davon ausgeht, daß das universum gekrümmt ist, würde man dann das selbe erleben, wenn man sich lange - und schnell - genug immer in die selbe richtung bewegt?

Edit: was mir bislang auch schon klar war, ist die krümmung des raumes durch massereiche objekte... auch die effekte, die damit einher gehen, so das zum beispiel durch die krümmung des raumes, hervorgerufen durch die masse der erde, im inneren der erde mehr platz ist, als man vermuten würde (oder war es weniger?)... und wenn man fällt, daß man dies nicht tut, weil die erde uns anzieht, sondern weil man entlang des gekrümmten raumes fällt - d.h. es gäbe keinen freien fall, würde die erde nicht den raum krümmen... was widerum im gegensatz zu dem steht, wie man sich im herkömmlichen sinn gravitation vorstellen würde. 

je massereicher ein objekt, desto gekrümmter der raum, desto schneller bewegt man sich im freien fall durch selbigen, richtig? d.h. nicht die masse eines objektes wirkt wie eine art magnet auf andere objekte, sondern die dadurch hervorgerufene krümmung des raumes "fängt" masseärmere objekte ein (siehe planeten, die um die sonne kreisen)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Januar 2010)

@bishop
*grübel*
Nur zum Verständniss: Das würde beudeten, dass deine einfache Erklärung vom Anfang (mit Kreis und Dreieck) gar keine Hinweise auf die Existenz weiterer Dimensionen liefert - sondern nur auf eine Krümmung, die aber sich aber auch einfach ohne weitere Dimension ins krümmen kann?


Um nochmal auf die Kugelkoordinaten zurückzukommen (und sich ein Stück von der Ausgangsfrage zu entfernen): Das System mit zwei Winkeln funktioniert ja nur solange, wie zusätzlich bekannt ist, dass man eine Kugel mit Radius X hat, wärend ein konventionelles 2/3/4...dimensionales Koordinatensystem mit (geraden, ungekrümmten  ) Achsen die Position jedes Punktes nur unter Verwendung der Koordinaten angeben kann.
Hat diese Zusatzinformation (die offensichtlich nicht den Rang einer Dimension hat) eigentlich irgend ne besondere Bezeichung bzw. wie bezeichnet man das, dass "zweidimensionale Koordinatensystem"(Kugel) komplexer ist, als ein "zweidimensionales Koordinatensystem"(Ebene)?

P.S.: Sorry fürs nerven übrigens 


@akaEmpty: "gesunder Menschenverstand" "wie man sich im herkömmlichen Sinn vorstellen würde" - ich glaube, dein Post passt nicht zum Thema


----------



## bishop (16. Januar 2010)

etwas betütelt hoffe ich dennoch eure Fragen angemessen beantworten können (und @ruyven; natürlich nerven eure Fragen nicht, es ist nur manchmal schwer für mich mathematisch gewonnene Erkenntnisse in "normaler Sprache" verständlich auszudrückken)



> wenn es gekrümmt ist, sagt einem doch der gesunde menschenverstand schon, daß es einen höher dimensionierten raum geben muss, worin dies geschieht.


Wie Ruyven schon sagte ist es sehr gefährlich sich in solchen Dingen auf den "common sense" zu verlassen. Mathematisch jedenfalls ist es nicht notwendig einen gekrümmten Raum so zu beschreiben als würde man aus einem höherdimensionalen Raum darauf schauen. Mit geeigneten Koordinaten geht das auch so. Das schliesst diese Einbettung wie gesagt nicht aus, macht diese jedoch hier überflüssig.



> wenn man davon ausgeht, daß das universum gekrümmt ist, würde man dann das selbe erleben, wenn man sich lange - und schnell - genug immer in die selbe richtung bewegt?


Was dich hier beschäftigt trifft auf eine bestimmte Klasse von Mannigfaltigkeiten zu, nämlich die endlichen und abgeschlossenen und im weiteren Sinne die einfach zusammenhängenden. Im Wesentlichen gilt das also für Kugeln und deren Verwandten, ist aber keineswegs generell so. Man kann sich zum Beispiel auch Mannigfaltigkeiten vorstellen, bei denen man eine Spirale beschreibt wenn man sie einmal durchlaufen hat. Oder die Mannigfaltigkeit ist unendlich, und man erreicht den selben Punkt nie wieder.
Es spricht jedoch wohl einiges dafür, dass unser Universum zumindest global eine Kugel ist und so würde man am selben Ort landen wenn man nur lange genug gerade aus läuft. Es ist jedoch eine Kugel mit 14 Milliarden Lichtjahren Durchmesser, daher ist diese Überlegung im Wesentlichen Phantasie 



> d.h. nicht die masse eines objektes wirkt wie eine art magnet auf andere objekte, sondern die dadurch hervorgerufene krümmung des raumes


Ja genau, die Masse verändert die Struktur des Raums und damit die Bahnen, die Körper in der Raumzeit durchlaufen. Aus diesen rein geometrischen Eigenschaften kann man Bewegungsgleichungen ableiten, die korrekt beschreiben wie sich Körper durch den Einfluss massiver Objekte bewegen.



> Das würde beudeten, dass deine einfache Erklärung vom Anfang (mit Kreis und Dreieck) gar keine Hinweise auf die Existenz weiterer Dimensionen liefert - sondern nur auf eine Krümmung, die aber sich aber auch einfach ohne weitere Dimension ins krümmen kann?


Ja, die Bewohner einer Raumzeit können herausfinden wie ihre Mannigfaltigkeit beschaffen ist aber nicht ob diese z.B nur den Rand eines höherdimensionalen Objektes ist. Wie wir z.B alle wissen dehnt sich das Universum aus, aber es gibt keinen Raum in das es sich hineinausdehnen muss, sondern die Raumkrümmung ändert sich dermaßen, dass es für uns wie eine Ausdehnung wahrgenommen wird.

Kugelkoordinaten und gewöhnlichen kartesische Koordinaten sind vollkommen äquivalent, es sind nur zwei Möglichkeiten den selben Raum darzustellen. Es gibt ja auch Vorschriften, wie man die kartesischen Koordinaten x,y,z in Kugelkoordinaten r,theta und phi übersetzen kann.
Sie heissen nur deswegen Kugelkoordinaten, weil sich in ihnen eine Kugel sehr einfach beschreiben lässt. Mit der selben Legitimation kannst du kartesische Koordinaten "Würfelkoordinaten" nennen, weil sich dieser Körper besonders einfach in ihnen beschreiben lässt.

Bei Koordinatensystemen kommt es auf ein Paar für uns unwichtige Dinge an, aber das wichtigste ist die Anzahl der unabhängigen Variablen, denn diese geben die Dimension an. Du kannst dir zwei völlig wirre Koordinatensysteme überlegen und sie prinzipiell auch ineinander überführen solange sie ein paar mathematische Voraussetzungen erfüllen.
Das uns so liebgewonnene kartesische Koordinatensystem ist keineswegs das einzig Mögliche um unseren Raum zu beschreiben! Es ist nur für uns Menschen irgendwie das anschaulichste und somit häufig das simpelste um Dinge zu beschreiben. Wenn man aber genau darüber nachdenkt so ist das kartesische Koordinatensystem auch das unnatürlichste, denn global gesehen ist das Universum und unsere Welt alles andere als Rechtwinklig ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Januar 2010)

Koordinatensysteme sind nunmal künstliche Konstrukte. Aus dem klassischen Würfelsystem leitet sich aber unser Konzept eines dreidimensionalen Raumes ab, in dem alle drei Dimensionen ähnlichen Gesetzmäßigkeiten folgen. Z.B. kann ich die Geschwindigkeit eines Objektes im Raum aus einer Veränderung seiner rechtwinklig zueinander stehenden Koordinaten A, B und C berechnen, ohne zu Wissen, welche davon X, welche Y und welche Z sind. Vertausch bei Kugelkoordinaten mal r und phi...
("rechtwinklig" hast du übrigens weiter oben mal zum durchzählen von Dimensionen genutzt)
Umgekehrt würde "beliebiges Koordinatensystem" bedeuten, das unser Raum vierdimensional genannt werden könnte, wenn sich jemand ein Konstrukt einfallen lässt, das vier Werte braucht, um ihn zu beschreiben - oder gar mehr. (Ich bin gerade zu unkreativ. Aber wenn man von einer Kartoffel -statt Kugel- als Grundebenensystem ausgeht, sollte es kein Problem werden  )


----------



## bishop (16. Januar 2010)

> Koordinatensysteme sind nunmal künstliche Konstrukte. Aus dem klassischen Würfelsystem leitet sich aber unser Konzept eines dreidimensionalen Raumes ab, in dem alle drei Dimensionen ähnlichen Gesetzmäßigkeiten folgen. Z.B. kann ich die Geschwindigkeit eines Objektes im Raum aus einer Veränderung seiner rechtwinklig zueinander stehenden Koordinaten A, B und C berechnen, ohne zu Wissen, welche davon X, welche Y und welche Z sind. Vertausch bei Kugelkoordinaten mal r und phi...


Diese Unterschiede sind gar nicht so gravierend wie du dir das vielleicht vorstellst. Beide Koordinaten beschreiben das Selbe, es ändert sich nur die Art wie. Bei den Kartesischen Koordinaten passiert ja letzten Endes genau das Selbe wenn du Koordinaten vertauschst. Für eine Geschwindigkeit brauchst du ja zum Beispiel zwei Punkte, zwischen denen du die Geschwindigkeit misst. Wenn du aber bei dem Zweiten Punkt als zweite Koordinate auf einmal die dritte einsetzen würdest bekommst du genau so ein falsches Ergebnis wie beim Vertauschen der Radial- mit der Winkelkomponenten in Kugelkoordinaten.



> "rechtwinklig" hast du übrigens weiter oben mal zum durchzählen von Dimensionen genutzt


Ja, weil es so für uns am Simpelsten wäre. Prinzipiell würde auch jeder verwandte davon gehen, so auch z.B Kugelkoordinaten. Es geht nur um das durchzählen der Freiheitsgrade, daher braucht man ein Rechtwinkliges Koordinatensystem und die Kugelkoordinaten sind eben auch eins.



> Umgekehrt würde "beliebiges Koordinatensystem" bedeuten, das unser Raum vierdimensional genannt werden könnte, wenn sich jemand ein Konstrukt einfallen lässt, das vier Werte braucht, um ihn zu beschreiben


Darum meinte ich vorhin "abgesehen von ein paar mathematischen Details". Natürlich lässt sich unser Raum auch durch zehn Variablen beschreiben, bei näherer Betrachtung jedoch wird sich herausstellen, dass nur drei davon mathematisch gesprochen linear unabhängig sind und daher die "fundamentalen" sind. Das läuft darauf hinaus, dass man dieses "kartoffelige" Koordinatensystem doch wieder auf ein dreidimensionales kartesisches runterkochen kann


----------



## akaEmpty (16. Januar 2010)

Womit ich noch ein Verständnis-Problem habe, ist, daß man durch Gravitationsexperimente in winzigen Maßstäben eine 4. Raumdimension nachweisen könnte, die ebenso winzig wäre... 

Mein Problem dabei ist, zu akzeptieren, daß es im 3-dimensionalen Raum eine winzige 4. bis x. Dimension geben kann... wäre(n) diese dann unabhängig von den uns bekannten 3? Könnte dementsprechend ein R4 in einem R3 existieren, ohne das R3 dadurch nachweislich eigentlich R4 ist? (R3 = 3-dimensionaler Raum etc...)

Hätte das dann zur Folge, daß es "reine" 3-dimensionale "Mannigfaltigkeiten" gibt und mit zusätzlichen, winzigen Dimensionen durchsetzte 3-dimensionale "Mannigfaltigkeiten"? Oder ließe sich ein positives Ergebnis o.g. Experimente auf alle R3 übertragen und würde man dann daraus schließen können, daß das Universum nur der Rand einer 4-dimensionalen "Mannigfaltigkeit" ist?

Gäbe es demzufolge auch Experimente, mit denen man theoretisch in 2-dimensionalen "Mannigfaltigkeiten" winzige dritte Dimensionen nachweisen könnte?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Januar 2010)

Und was ich schon immer mal wissen wollte: Was ist eigentlich eine "winzige" Dimension?


----------



## akaEmpty (16. Januar 2010)

Zitat von bishop:

Eventuelle zusätzliche Raumdimensionen sind zwar prinzipiell feststellbar, jedoch nur von sehr marginalem Interesse für uns, da wir sie nicht betreten können, im Sinne von, dass sie einfach zu klein für uns sind um reinzupassen


----------



## bishop (16. Januar 2010)

hmpf, ich bin eigentlich nicht wirklich der Topologieexperte und muss daher im wesentlichen diesen Artikel paraphrasieren, aber ich tu mein Bestes.
Da ich mit euch keine Mathe machen kann muss ich mit anschaulichen und daher zwangsweise unkorrekten Bildern arbeiten. Ihr werdet also zwangsweise Fehler in meiner folgenden Erklärung finden, aber diese auszuräumen erfordert wiederum Mathe bzw jemanden, der sehr viel mehr Ahnung von dem Thema hat. Nicht vergessen, ich bin eigentlich Physiker, hatte nur das allernotwendigste an Mathevorlesungen und selbst da war ich nicht sonderlich herausragend wenn man Klausurnoten glauben darf :>

Also gut. Stellen wir uns eine Zylinderoberfläche von aussen vor. Sie ist offensichtlich zweidimensional. Wenn jetzt jedoch die Länge des Zylinders sehr viel größer ist als sein Umfang und man schaut von sehr weit weg, dann hat man quasi allen Anlass zur Annahme man sehe nur ein eindimensionales Objekt, also eine Linie. Das ist ungefähr das jämmerliche Bild, das ich euch präsentieren kann, mir selbst fallen ungefähr zwanzig Gründe an warum das Bild falsch ist und mit unserer Realität nichts zu tun haben kann. Aber wie gesagt, viel besser wird es nicht.

Die Aussage ist also, dass unser räumliches Universum laut den Stringtheoretikern elfdimensional ist, jedoch von ganz weit weg gesehen wie dreidimensional ausschaut. Das "Aufrollen" kommt daher, dass diese "versteckten" Dimensionen Kreise und deren höherdimensionale Verwandte mit sehr kleinen Radien sind, man würde also in der Richtung, die man eigentlich nicht sieht sehr schnell wieder am selben Ort rauskommen wenn man da lang geht.

Daher auch die Messung bei sehr kleinen Abständen, denn nur dann hat man eine Chance etwas zu sehen. Ich stelle mir das so vor: Wenn zwei Körper Kraftteilchen miteinander austauschen wollen und denen ist aber eigentlich so ein Zylinder im weg, der viel länger als breit ist, dann gehen die Kraftteilchen einfach an der Oberfläche entlang bis sie das hindernis passiert haben. Gravitonen jedoch (so angenommen) können "durch" den Zylinder durch und haben daher einen kürzeren Weg als angenommen. Je kürzer die Entfernung unter der man die Messung vornimmt umso größer wird dieser Beitrag in Relation zur Gesamtentfernung -> Gravitationsgesetz zeigt einen anderen Verlauf als angenommen.

^ Ich werde btw mich öffentlich von diesem Beitrag distanzieren wenn mich irgendwer danach fragt weil ich hier ein Bild in die Köpfe von Menschen gepflanzt habe, die dann auf komische Ideen kommen und irgendeinem anderen Physiker Fragen darüber stellen, über die er dann nur den Kopf schütteln wird -.-

Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher in wie weit ich akaEmptys Frage bezüglich seines vorigen Postings, aber du kannst gerne nochmal nachfragen ^^

gruß


----------



## akaEmpty (16. Januar 2010)

mir fällt grad "eine kurze geschichte der zeit" ein, in der es u.a. um "teilchen" (strings?) geht, die eigenschaften haben, die in dem buch mit einer karte verglichen wurden, welche, nachdem man sie 2 mal umgedreht hat, weder mit der vorder- noch mit der rückseite nach oben liegt. ist das eine anomalie der "teilchen" oder ein hinweis auf mehr als 3 dimensionen, falls du weißt, was ich meine?

ich hab das buch zwar 2 mal gelesen, aber ab der mitte wurde es mir beide male "zu hoch". ich schätze, so ähnlich geht's mir auch bei deinen ausführungen, was eher weniger an selbigen liegt, als an der tatsache, das es nunmal bei diesem thema so ist, je mehr man sich darin vertieft. und es ist wohl - bedauerlicher weise - unumgänglich, ein gewisses grundwissen bezüglich höherer mathematik zu besitzen, um ab einem bestimmten punkt auch nur noch annähernd nachvollziehen zu können, worum es geht. trotzdem will ich nicht müde werden, laienhafte fragen zum thema zu stellen, in der hoffnung, wenigstens ein paar neue (persönliche) erkenntnisse zu gewinnen.

was ich jetzt (auch nach dem lesen des wiki-artikels) immer noch nicht ganz verstehe, ist, ob "extra-dimensionen" nicht allumfassend sind. wenn sie "aufgerollt" sind, wären sie dann nur ein winziger bestandteil der 3-dimensionalen mannigfaltigkeit? aber müßte man beim aufkommen von extra-dimensionen nicht von einer 3+x dimensionalen mannigfaltigkeit reden? 

man geht doch bei der vorstellung des universums als ein abgeschlossenes system davon aus, das zusätzliche dimensionen überall sind, genauso wie die restlichen 3. hast du eine konkrete vorstellung davon? oder sagstest du schon, das "unser" raum für dich "nur" 3 dimensionen hat? 

wenn besonders massereiche objekte den raum krümmen, tuen sie das doch zum teil in extremen maßen. und irgendwohin muß diese krümmung sich doch vollziehen?! in diesen fällen könnte man doch dann schon nicht mehr von plancklängen reden...???


----------



## bishop (16. Januar 2010)

> mir fällt grad "eine kurze geschichte der zeit" ein, in der es u.a. um "teilchen" (strings?) geht, die eigenschaften haben, die in dem buch mit einer karte verglichen wurden, welche, nachdem man sie 2 mal umgedreht hat, weder mit der vorder- noch mit der rückseite nach oben liegt. ist das eine anomalie der "teilchen" oder ein hinweis auf mehr als 3 dimensionen, falls du weißt, was ich meine?


Ich fürchte ich kann wirklich nicht sehr viel dazu sagen, vor allem da du ja selbst nicht mehr genau zu wissen scheinst worum es genau ging. Es gibt mehr als genug seltsame Objekte mit seltsamen Geometrien wie das Möbiusband zum Beispiel. Das bedeutet nur, dass sie eine seltsame Krümmung aufweisen.



> was ich jetzt (auch nach dem lesen des wiki-artikels) immer noch nicht ganz verstehe, ist, ob "extra-dimensionen" nicht allumfassend sind. wenn sie "aufgerollt" sind, wären sie dann nur ein winziger bestandteil der 3-dimensionalen mannigfaltigkeit? aber müßte man beim aufkommen von extra-dimensionen nicht von einer 3+x dimensionalen mannigfaltigkeit reden?
> 
> man geht doch bei der vorstellung des universums als ein abgeschlossenes system davon aus, das zusätzliche dimensionen überall sind, genauso wie die restlichen 3. hast du eine konkrete vorstellung davon? oder sagstest du schon, das "unser" raum für dich "nur" 3 dimensionen hat?


Das ist wie angedroht eine der Schwächen von dem Bild, das ich dir präsentiert habe. Ich kann dir maximal Vereinfachungen zeigen zum Beispiel eben den sehr langen und dünnen Zylinder, der ein Bespiel für eine kompaktifizierte dritte Dimension ist, jedoch versagt das für acht davon mit drei wahrnehmbaren. Und ich habe wirklich nicht genug tiefergehende Ahnung von der Stringtheorie (es gibt da nicht wirklich Vorlesungen zu, da das ja alles in einem sehr frühen theoretischen Stadium ist) um dir da mehr sinnvolles dazu zu sagen.


> wenn besonders massereiche objekte den raum krümmen, tuen sie das doch zum teil in extremen maßen. und irgendwohin muß diese krümmung sich doch vollziehen?! in diesen fällen könnte man doch dann schon nicht mehr von plancklängen reden...???


Das ist jetzt etwas blöd. Die Differentialgeometrie und mit ihr die allgemeine Relativität sagen, dass du *keine* zusätzliche Raumdimension brauchst in die sich die Raumkrümmung vollzieht. Wie das die Stringtheorie sehen mag ist wieder eine andere Sache und ich habe da einfach keine Ahnung von (zumindest nichts, was ich guten Gewissens weitergeben könnte)
Aber abseits davon, die Masse die nötig wäre um ein Objekt von der größe der Plancklänge so aufzublähen, dass sie für uns messbar ist (sagen wir ein Nanometer) wäre sicherlich unsere Milchstraße und mehr. Könnte man sicher nachrechnen aber ich glaube dass du mir das auch so abnimmst 
Die Plancklänge ist einfach wirklich, wirklich sehr klein, was wieder ein Trick der Stringtheoretiker ist weil die darauf spekulieren, dass man diese extradimensionen einfach nicht messen können wird in absehbarer Zeit.


----------



## akaEmpty (17. Januar 2010)

> Das ist jetzt etwas blöd. Die Differentialgeometrie und mit ihr die allgemeine Relativität sagen, dass du keine zusätzliche Raumdimension brauchst in die sich die Raumkrümmung vollzieht.



was sagt denn die SRT und was würdest du sagen?


----------



## bishop (17. Januar 2010)

Naja die SRT hat darauf gar keine Erklärung weil sie nichts über die Geometrie des Raums aussagt ausser, dass diese sich dehnnen kann wenn man sich schnell bewegt.

Ich persönlich bin ein großer Freund von Meister Ockham. Die Differentialgeometrie sagt mir, dass ich durch die Einbettung meiner gekrümmten Mannigfaltigkeit in einen höherdimensionalen euklidischen Raum keine neue Information erfahre und ich insbesondere auf diesem Wege auch nichts über diesen erfahren kann. Dadurch ist für mich die Frage ob es dann tatsächlich so ist von sehr untergeordneter Bedeutung. Vielleicht wird dieses Rätsel mal gelöst werden sollte man zeigen können, dass sich gewisse Vorgänge nur durch die Annahme einer solchen Zusatzdimension erklären lassen, dann ist das ganz gut so. Aber über die Raumstruktur erfahre ich dadurch nichts neues.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Januar 2010)

bishop schrieb:


> hmpf, ich bin eigentlich nicht wirklich der Topologieexperte und muss daher im wesentlichen diesen Artikel paraphrasieren, aber ich tu mein Bestes.
> 
> ...
> 
> Das ist ungefähr das jämmerliche Bild, das ich euch präsentieren kann, mir selbst fallen ungefähr zwanzig Gründe an warum das Bild falsch ist und mit unserer Realität nichts zu tun haben kann.



Bitte sag sie nicht, das Bild deckt sich nämlich wunderbar mit dem, was ich aus dem letzten Absatz des Linkes schließe 
(auch wenn ich nach wie vor ein Problem mit der Vorstellung ringförmiger Dimensionen habe... Jahrelange Indoktrination an Schulen bleibt eben nicht ohne folgen)




akaEmpty schrieb:


> was ich jetzt (auch nach dem lesen des wiki-artikels) immer noch nicht ganz verstehe, ist, ob "extra-dimensionen" nicht allumfassend sind. wenn sie "aufgerollt" sind, wären sie dann nur ein winziger bestandteil der 3-dimensionalen mannigfaltigkeit? aber müßte man beim aufkommen von extra-dimensionen nicht von einer 3+x dimensionalen mannigfaltigkeit reden?
> 
> man geht doch bei der vorstellung des universums als ein abgeschlossenes system davon aus, das zusätzliche dimensionen überall sind, genauso wie die restlichen 3. hast du eine konkrete vorstellung davon? oder sagstest du schon, das "unser" raum für dich "nur" 3 dimensionen hat?



So wie ich das verstehe, sind diese Dimensionen zwar quasi überall (sonst wären es ja auch keine Dimensionen), aber dadurch, dass sie geschlossene Ringe darstellen, gibt es in ihnen nur endlich viele Zustände ("X" kann nicht gegen unendlich gehen - sondern hat z.B. bei "8" den Ring zur Hälfte umrundet und wenn sich der Punkt weiter entlang der Dimension bewegen würde, käme als nächste -8, dann -7, etc.). Diese Zustände liegen nun aber so nah beieinander, dass wir sie mit bloßem Auge (oder auch Messgeräten) gar nicht unterscheiden können (ob die Angabe einer Planck-Länge da Sinn macht, überlasse ich dem anwenden Physiker - nach meinem Verständniss ordnet die sich schon per Definition/Einheit den drei Dimensionen des Raumes zu und macht keine Aussage über kritische Schwellen in Dimension 4+). Das würde außerdem bedeuten, dass diese Dimensionen zu klein sind, um bei markroskopischen Effekten eine Rolle zu spielen.


Woraus ich jetzt Schlussfolgere: Effekte wie Ungereimtheiten in einer Energiebilanz auf astronomischen Maßstäben oder Effekte wie die Schwerkraft (okay - die spielt sich ja eh in 1-4 ab, wenn ich an Einstein denke?), lassen auf die Existenz von anderen Dimensionen schließen, die sich nicht ganz so eng kringeln, sondern in denen ein Teilchen z.B. sehr weit und unter viel Energieaufwand verschoben werden kann, ehe es "aus der anderen Richtung" wieder angerast kommt?
Bitte um Bestätigung


----------



## bishop (17. Januar 2010)

> Woraus ich jetzt Schlussfolgere: Effekte wie Ungereimtheiten in einer Energiebilanz auf astronomischen Maßstäben oder Effekte wie die Schwerkraft (okay - die spielt sich ja eh in 1-4 ab, wenn ich an Einstein denke?), lassen auf die Existenz von anderen Dimensionen schließen, die sich nicht ganz so eng kringeln, sondern in denen ein Teilchen z.B. sehr weit und unter viel Energieaufwand verschoben werden kann, ehe es "aus der anderen Richtung" wieder angerast kommt?
> Bitte um Bestätigung



ich würde prinzipiell gerne aber ich verstehe nicht so recht was deine Aussage jetzt ist 
Bitte um Ausführung :>


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Januar 2010)

Meine Aussage ist:
Wenn man Existenz weiterer Dimensionen aus großen Effekten schlussfolgert, die sich im 3 dimensionalen Raum nicht erklären lassen, dann sind weitere Dimensionen, die man daraus ableitet, eben nicht kleine, winzige Ringe - sondern Dimensionen mit ansehnlichem Ausmaßen, sonst könnten sie eben keine messbaren Effekte hervorrufen. "winzige" Dimensionen würden sich nur bei "winzigen" Vorängen bemerkbar machen, bei makroskopischen Effekten aber nur einen unbedeutenden und unmessbaren Unterschied machen.


(Beispiele sind meines Wissens nach die Energieausbreitung bei Kerntechnischen Vorgängen in großen Maßstab -z.B. Sonne- bei denen die Abnahme der Energiedichte bei Ausbreitung etwas zu groß ist, um sie mit einer Ausbreitung in nur 3 Dimensionen erklären zu können und die Gravitation. Bei letzterer glaube ich mich aber zu erinnern, dass Einstein die mit 4 Dimensionen vollkommen erklärt hat, wobei mir das spontan etwas merkwürdig vorkommt - denn eine Ausdehnung von Gravitation in die Zeit würde z.B. bedeuten, dass Reste der von einer Masse verursachten Gravitation auch noch eine gewisse Zeit nach deren Zerstrahlung wirken würden)


----------



## akaEmpty (17. Januar 2010)

> denn eine Ausdehnung von Gravitation in die Zeit würde z.B. bedeuten, dass Reste der von einer Masse verursachten Gravitation auch noch eine gewisse Zeit nach deren Zerstrahlung wirken würden)



Wie z.B. der Effekt, daß wenn die Sonne plötzlich verschwinden würde, sich die Erde trotzdem noch 8 Minuten - also genauso lange, wie uns auch trotzdem noch ihr Licht erreichen würde - auf Ihrer Umlaufbahn weiterbewegen würde?


----------



## bishop (17. Januar 2010)

Prinzipiell hat ruyven wohl recht, extra Dimensionen müssen entweder sehr klein oder auf irgendeiner Weise sehr gut vor userer direkten Wahrnehmung versteckt sein. Dennoch weiss ich ehrlich gesagt nichts über makroskopische Effekte, die durch Extradimensionen erklärt werden.

Es ist nämlich so, dass bei einem so komplexen Objekt wie der Sonne genug "Spielraum" ist einfach irgendeinen Effekt zu übersehen oder unerlaubt zu vernachlässigen um unerwartete Ergebnisse zu erklären, da muss man meist nicht so etwas gravierendes wie extradimensionen poostulieren um das hinzubiegen.

Aber wie gesagt hier bin ich auch auf unsicherem Boden, kenne weder den angesprochenen Effekt noch vorgeschlagene Lösungsansätze


----------

